# {{Drumroll please}} The Winner of the Masterbuilt Contest is...



## TulsaJeff (Dec 18, 2010)

*PAPAGREER* is the winner of the recent Masterbuilt recipe contest. His very own jerk pork loin with mango salsa wowed the judges and he will receive the amazing Masterbuilt 40 inch Electric Smokehouse as his prize. In fact, they will be shipping this out right away and he should have it in hand by Christmas!

Here is a picture of that smoker:








Congratulations to *papagreer* for a great recipe and a job well done. 

I also want to thank Masterbuilt for sponsoring this contest.. we have a large following of Masterbuilt smokers in this forum and the awesome response from this contest just further proves that folks on the SMF love the Masterbuilt line of products.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats PapaGreer !

You're gonna love that smoker!

Bear


----------



## shooterrick (Dec 18, 2010)

Great job and congrats!


----------



## tbakko (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats PAPAGREER, good job


----------



## bcfishman (Dec 18, 2010)

Way to go!

Hope you enjoy the new smoker.

Now you're burning wood and watts!


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 18, 2010)

That was one good looking recipie hope he enjoys his smoker half as much as I enjoy mine.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats Papagreer great entry and I hope you get plenty of use out of your new smoker. I would also like to thank Masterbuilt for sponsoring this contest hopefully there will be more in the future


----------



## abigail4476 (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations, PapaGreer!!!!


----------



## squirrel (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats PapGreer! Great entry! We want to see some New Year's Q-view!!!!


----------



## papagreer (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! I am really excited to use this smoker. There are a lot of you that have a Masterbuilt and you all seem to love them. 

Big thanks to Jeff and Masterbuilt for this contest and the rest of the SMF crew for some great recipes that I added to my book! 

Cant wait to give that baby a test run!!!

Happy Holidays everyone!

Chris


----------



## talox (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations  be sure to let us know how  your first smoke in your new smoker turns out


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 18, 2010)

Congraulations & how about a pic of that loin :)


----------



## bassman (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations on the win, PG!  I understand that's one heckuva smoker.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations Papagreer...


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats PapGreer! And to Masterbuilt for the sponsorship...and to Jeff for a great site.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 18, 2010)

very cool and congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations PapGreer, we'll be looking forward to your next smoke and Q too. It's all good my friend.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 18, 2010)

Way to bring it home to NC!


----------



## shooter92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats PapGreer


----------



## pintobean (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats Man! Good luck with the new smoker.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 18, 2010)

Winner Winner You're Buyin' Dinner!

Great job!

Todd


----------



## meateater (Dec 18, 2010)

Congratulations, PapaGreer! Looking forward to some qview.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 18, 2010)

You can put it up in the front window and tell everyone that its a major award...love that movie and it is xmas time.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats PG - I would love to see some qview of that loin for sure


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 18, 2010)

Congrats my friend. Way to go!!!

--ray--


----------



## papagreer (Dec 18, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Winner Winner You're Buyin' Dinner!
> 
> Great job!
> 
> Todd


HAHA done my friend! I just received my A MAZE N SMOKER in the mail today. Cant wait to use them both for Xmas dinner.

Thanks for the kind words and I will have to post some pics of that loin for sure. 

Chris


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 20, 2010)

Woohooo!!  I just received word that the smoker has been shipped... Papagreer, be sure to keep us posted on how it goes. I think we might even want a video of you opening it for the first time


----------



## papagreer (Dec 20, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> Woohooo!!  I just received word that the smoker has been shipped... Papagreer, be sure to keep us posted on how it goes. I think we might even want a video of you opening it for the first time




Thanks for the update Jeff! I can't wait for it to arrive at my house. I think I can do that for sure...video to come 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks again Jeff and Happy Holidays to you and your family....and of course to the rest of my SMF family!

Chris


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 20, 2010)

Grats Papa! Nothing like a new smoker for Christmas!


----------



## deannc (Dec 20, 2010)

Congratulations Papagree*r! *  Great job!


----------



## papagreer (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey guys, I received my smoker in the mail today! So pumped to use this thing. The quality of this smoker is great. I have never seen one before and I am impressed! Thanks again to Jeff and to Masterbuilt and Happy Holidays everyone. Qview to come for sure


----------



## chefrob (Dec 22, 2010)

i wanted to see you fire that thing right up in yer livin'room!

congrats!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks papagreer for the video!! I was halfway joking about the video but I am so glad you did that. I am very happy that you got it and I look forward to seeing a lot of mouth watering pictures from that thing. We'll give you a few days to break it in before we start pestering you too bad about the Qview
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Merry Christmas to you and your family!!


----------



## coacher72 (Dec 23, 2010)

Congratulations PapaGreer, hope to see some Q-view soon of your first smoke in the new smoker


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats there Papa Geer


----------



## papagreer (Dec 23, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> Thanks papagreer for the video!! I was halfway joking about the video but I am so glad you did that. I am very happy that you got it and I look forward to seeing a lot of mouth watering pictures from that thing. We'll give you a few days to break it in before we start pestering you too bad about the Qview
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking....I bet Jeff was joking about wanting a video! HAHA too funny. Coming home from work and seeing that on my porch was AWESOME! Just what I needed after a long work day.

I am going to do it's first run with a Spiral Ham, a venison loin, some ABT's and make some smoked salsa for my vegan brother (I know how can some one do it? Its great for him though. Hes gotten super healthy (lost 120 LBS) and he feels great. Been meatless for 8 years!). Really wish he could eat this food...smoked meats is prob the most delicious stuff I've eaten, and the best part is that I MADE IT. Not only that, it's something that brings the family and friends closer since its an all day process. So happy I found this forum and got a Brinkmann charcoal for my birthday in August. 

Merry Christmas everyone!

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats again Papa!

You're gonna love that smoker !!!!

Bear


----------



## papagreer (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is my first smoke in my MES. Love this thing!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ed-salsa-first-smoke-in-my-mes-40#post_576436

Chris


----------

